# 2011 HASA deal good or no?



## BestSanchez (Apr 29, 2012)

I used to be big into off-road bmx biking(had a diamondback) years ago, and recently decided to get my first MB since I do live in the PNW and all (looking to get into fun trails and light jumps). After lots of research and learning what to mostly avoid, I've come across this:
ww.amazon.com/HASA-Speed-Mountain-SHIMANO-Black/dp/B005INBP1C/ref=sr_1_11?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1335674671&sr=1-11
(not enough posts to post link apparently, so I took out a 'w')
Disc brakes, lots of shimano, 30lbs, and HASA seems to have other bikes costing hundreds more so they must know what they're doing right? Btw my budget is $300, so i'm perfectly fine with some compromises (besides disc brakes, they look so cool).


----------



## SMtundra (Apr 7, 2011)

I would check out bikesdirect.com, you can get bikes with better components on there for around the same amount of $$$


----------



## BestSanchez (Apr 29, 2012)

Research = i'm not falling for that scam.


----------



## SMtundra (Apr 7, 2011)

Huh????? The "Hasa" has bottom of the barrel Shimano Tourney derailleurs, a no name fork, single wall wheels, and lower end components in general. I actually bought a GT Karakoram 3.0 29er yesterday for $319 so maybe you can look into something like that.


----------



## BestSanchez (Apr 29, 2012)

All I hear about bikes direct is that they put one name-brand component on the bike as their selling point and cheap out on everything else to keep the price down.


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

BestSanchez said:


> All I hear about bikes direct is that they put one name-brand component on the bike as their selling point and cheap out on everything else to keep the price down.


Have you actually gone to Bikes Direct website and looked?
Would take most anything on there before I would go
with what you posted. Or try CL for something used as your first MTB.


----------



## jettore (Apr 12, 2011)

BestSanchez said:


> Research = i'm not falling for that scam.
> 
> All I hear about bikes direct is that they put one name-brand component on the bike as their selling point and cheap out on everything else to keep the price down.


Ok, then buy the bike you listed. Done. You don't have to bother with research and you can tell people someone said get that one. Done and done.


----------



## BestSanchez (Apr 29, 2012)

Loudviking said:


> Have you actually gone to Bikes Direct website and looked?
> Would take most anything on there before I would go
> with what you posted. Or try CL for something used as your first MTB.


Have you actually gone to my link and looked? Hasa looks like they know what they're doing.
And yes I've been there, it looks enticing.

So bikesdirect cheaps out on everything and should be avoided like the plague (what i've gathered from browsing these forums), yet you say otherwise? Explain.

And jettore I don't follow...


----------



## SMtundra (Apr 7, 2011)

Here are a few bikesdirect bikes that are pretty decent for around your price range

Gravity Basecamp 1.0 $329 Save up to 60% off new Mountain Bikes - MTB - Front Suspension Gravity Basecamp 1.0

Motobecane 400ht $319 Mountain Bikes - MTB - Motobecane 400HT

Motobecane 300ht $269 Mountain Bikes - MTB - Motobecane 400HT

Dawes Haymaker 1000 $329 Save up to 60% off new Mountain Bikes - MTB - Dawes Haymaker 1000

Out of all these bikes ^^^^^^ I would get the Dawes, plus bikesdirect doesn't charge shipping or tax (unless you're in Texas I think)

Here's my GT that I bought for $319 on friday


----------



## SMtundra (Apr 7, 2011)

Here's a decent deal at Dick's Sporting Goods if you have one near you
Diamondback Adult Overdrive V 29'er Mountain Bike 2012 - Dick's Sporting Goods and then trade in a crappy bike for $50 off 
Dick's Sporting Goods - Every Season Starts At Dick's - Official Site.


----------



## BestSanchez (Apr 29, 2012)

Ok so I guess i'll change my thoughts on BD? I'll continue looking through their site, and I just found a nice-looking Nishiki FS on craigslist for 300, but I've never heard of Nishiki.

Edit: Looks like an '09 Nishiki Wasatch.


----------



## SMtundra (Apr 7, 2011)

BestSanchez said:


> Have you actually gone to my link and looked? Hasa looks like they know what they're doing.
> And yes I've been there, it looks enticing.
> 
> So bikesdirect cheaps out on everything and should be avoided like the plague (what i've gathered from browsing these forums), yet you say otherwise? Explain.
> ...


I went to your link, and Hasa's website and it does seem like they have some decently spec'd bikes. But the one you asked about has lower end components than the bikesdirect bikes I linked. A lot of people don't like bikesdirect because they feel you are better off going to a LBS and spending a little more for the service, knowledge, customer service. If you wrench on your own bike bikesdirect stuff is hard to beat.


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Ok, I have rode a Motobecane(2010) Fly 9357. Not comparing your price range,
and it had on it what was posted on the BD site. Bike rode damn nice, and for the money
the parts were worth what they were asking for the complete bike.If you can bump up
your price range to 500.00 bucks, I don't think you can go wrong. DO NOT get a F.S.
at your price range, unless used and checked out in person, as you will be sorry you bought it.
Stick with a Hard-tail and ride the hell out of it and save for your next bike once you are ready 
to upgrade. I personally have not heard of Hasa bikes, and while they may be appealing,
I wouldn't buy it tell I saw some reviews.


----------



## DavyRay (Apr 13, 2012)

BestSanchez said:


> Ok so I guess i'll change my thoughts on BD? I'll continue looking through their site, and I just found a nice-looking Nishiki FS on craigslist for 300, but I've never heard of Nishiki.
> 
> Edit: Looks like an '09 Nishiki Wasatch.


I worked on Nishiki bikes back in the 1980s. The bike shop I worked at sold them. I can't imagine one which is worth $300 used. They used to be a Japanese brand, but today who knows. The 1980s Nishiki bikes that I was familiar with were heavy.


----------



## BestSanchez (Apr 29, 2012)

Nishiki Adult Wasatch Mountain Bike 2012 - Dick's Sporting Goods
This one. And I don't wrench my own bikes.... yet.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Oof. $500 for a FS from Dick's is bad news.

OP, depending on where you are in the PNW, this can be a great place to look for used bikes. Seattle's got some decent shops carrying used. I'm sure Portland does too. Bellingham has a lively market in used bikes. IMO, this is the best way to stretch a buck.


----------



## BestSanchez (Apr 29, 2012)

Is it really that bad? I mean, it's 500 dang dollars haha. Maybe that's pocket change to experienced MTBers. Alright, all I hear about diamondback is good things, and it's a hardtail:
Diamondback Adult Response XE Mountain Bike 2012 - Dick's Sporting Goods
330 after trade-in.

Edit: sale so 300 after trade-in!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

LOL. Nobody pays me to ride a mountain bike and I'm in grad. school right now. So $500 is a lot to me too.

It's more that it's a lot harder to make a good FS frame, and they cost more than that, before they even have parts hanging on them. Not that you couldn't pick up a nice older one for that kind of money.

The Diamondback's frame is probably perfectly good. However, the components on that bike are pretty awful.

I recently bought a car. I can't afford to go out and spend $30000 on a car. But, I wanted something that could fit me, a friend, and bikes or skis and luggage inside, and I don't like to kneel in the snow and mess around with chains, so 4WD or AWD for when I can actually afford to ski again. Finally, I didn't want it to break repeatedly, which is where my truck was.

So I bought something used.

Same deal here.

See if you have a local shop specializing in used bikes. Try a bunch, buy your favorite. Or park a saved Craig's List search on your desktop and see what shows up for your number. You'll have to wade through a fair amount of garbage, probably, but with a little patience, it can really pay off. I got a track bike that way recently.


----------



## BestSanchez (Apr 29, 2012)

Yeah i'll browse some shops soon here in Portland and I'm always browsing craigslist for the goods. If I did buy online which would be a better deal at around $300, Dick's or Bikes Direct? Couldn't I get one of those and just upgrade a few parts that desperately need it over time?

And now i'm liking these fine pieces of metal:
Save up to 60% off new Mountain Bikes - MTB - Dawes Haymaker 1000
Save up to 60% off new Mountain Bikes - MTB - Front Suspension Gravity Basecamp 1.0


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

BD's bikes are usually worth what they're charging. So between two $330 BD bikes, flip a coin.

If you're a little above average height, here's one.
19.5″ Cannondale F500 CAD2 MTB $350 | Sellwood Cycle Repair

Here's more.
Used Bikes | Citybikes

I rode something like this in college - good for someone around 5'8", +/-, with average proportions. Good price, although they've more-or-less promised it needs work.
17" Schwinn Mesa $145 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Community Cycling Center » Bikes for Sale

I'm envious. Seattle only has one biggish used bike shop, with a couple that do a few sales, or some that have funny hours or aren't really bike shops. Which reminds me - check out Play-It-Again Sports.


----------



## BestSanchez (Apr 29, 2012)

Forget it I'll save up a little more because I'm in love:
Mountain Bikes - MTB - Dawes Haymaker 1200


----------

